# se casser (go away)



## somody

Que veut-dire "se casser" ?

Comme "je me casse" ?

C'est quoi ça ?


----------



## Guiguitte

i'm going
to piss off je crois veut dire se casser.


----------



## alahay

somody said:
			
		

> Que veut-dire "se casser" ?
> 
> Comme "je me casse" ?
> 
> C'est quoi ça ?



je me casse = je m'en vais (argot)

voila les autres expressions: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=68022


----------



## somody

Is there an English equivalent?  I want to know just how rude it is (if it is at all).


----------



## alahay

somody said:
			
		

> Is there an English equivalent?  I want to know just how rude it is (if it is at all).



it's not rude, it's just informal.
In english you would say: "I'm gonna hit the road"


----------



## somody

Oh, alright...thanks!


----------



## romenk

Je me casse sounds like _I am out of here to me._


----------



## Jessila

romenk said:
			
		

> Je me casse sounds like _I am out of here _to me_._



that's the exact expression I had in mind 

I think in the same range of idea you could say "I take off"


----------



## LV4-26

_Je me casse _isn't rude at all. It's slang but not rude. 
Of course, _casse-toi_ *is* rude. (same difference as between _off I go _and _off you go_)


----------



## romenk

Well, that's good to know because _I am outta here_ can be rude to the other person with you at that moment. You are implying that you are fed up with this conversation, company, situation or whatever.


----------



## LV4-26

Oh, I see. I didn't know that.
In French, you could perfectly say :
_Bon, j'me casse, j'ai un rendez-vous dans une demi-heure._


----------



## Jessila

romenk said:
			
		

> Well, that's good to know because _I am outta here_ can be rude to the other person with you at that moment. You are implying that you are fed up with this conversation, company, situation or whatever.



so is "I take off" or "Off I go" closer to the french "Je me casse" then?


----------



## romenk

Probably _take off _because it's slangy like _je me casse. _  You'd better wait for a native to jump in though.


----------



## Aupick

For 'je me casse' I would say 'I'm off!'
For 'tu te casses ?' I would say 'Are you off?'
But for the other forms and tenses I would insert 'take':
- He took off as soon as all the food was eaten and it was time to do the dishes.

I wouldn't use 'Off I go' but I have a hard time saying why. It's not wrong. (It sounds like something I might _sing_ as I march off, but I'm not sure why...)


----------



## Benjy

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> _Je me casse _isn't rude at all. It's slang but not rude.
> Of course, _casse-toi_ *is* rude. (same difference as between _off I go _and _off you go_)



yes.. juste pour preciser:

"casse-toi" ca correspond à "piss off"/"get lost" et d'autres expression du même accabit


----------



## gshenaut

Aujourd'hui le président Sarkozy l'a donné de renom nouveau à cette phrase, avec son "Casse-toi, casse-toi alors ! Pauvre con va..."

lemonde.fr/politique/article/2008/02/23/pauvre-con-va-glisse-un-sarkozy-vexe-a-un-homme-qui-le-snobe_1015113_823448.html


----------



## Aoyama

> "casse-toi" correspond à "piss off"/"get lost"


or also beat it, fuck off ...


> For 'je me casse' I would say 'I'm off!'
> For 'tu te casses ?' I would say 'Are you off?


Right !

[...]http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=845238


----------



## tinygathe

je me casse is like i gotta go but in more vulgar


----------



## Aoyama

Once again :
1. je pars, je m'en vais
2. j'y vais
3. je me tire, je les mets
4. je me casse, je me barre
1 to 4 , 4 being the "least" polite ...


----------



## tinygathe

je suis d'accord par contre "je les mets" n'a strictement rien a voir avec le fait de s'en aller/ de partir/ de se casser !!!


----------



## Aoyama

Je les mets, de "mettre les bouts" = s'en aller ...


----------



## tinygathe

Alors je ne dois pas parler le meme français ... Je n'est jamais utilisé cette expression !

Je n'ai*pardon ... énorme faute !! ><


----------



## muzo

romenk said:


> Well, that's good to know because _I am outta here_ can be rude to the other person with you at that moment. You are implying that you are fed up with this conversation, company, situation or whatever.


 
I suppose "je me casse" can be rude, depends on how you say it.


----------



## electropical

_Je mets les bouts_ est effectivement une autre façon de dire _je m'en vais_... L'expression figure même dans le Robert.
Et pour ma part, je trouve _je me casse _très agressif - je l'utiliserais uniquement si j'étais excédée par une conversation ou une situation... Sinon, je dirais plutôt _je file_ ou _j'y vais,_ par exemple.


----------



## Aoyama

D'ailleurs , dans la liste , j'ai oublié "se barrer". Je me barre, barre-toi ...


----------



## Canardaviné

When I was a student in France (in the sixties of the last century), when friends sat chatting in a bar, and they decided to get up and go their separate ways, someone would say, "On se casse?" which I took to mean, "shall we break up?" Is this still commonly used? I've noticed similar constructions with _casser_ in older threads, but not with "on".


----------



## zita beretta

It is still commonly used, but notice it is colloquial. You can use it in every way:
_Je _me casse
_Tu _te casses
_Il, elle, *on*_ se casse
etc...


----------



## multae gentes

Canardaviné said:


> When I was a student in France (in the sixties of the last century), when friends sat chatting in a bar, and they decided to get up and go their separate ways, someone would say, "On se casse?" which I took to mean, "shall we break up?" Is this still commonly used? I've noticed similar constructions with _casser_ in older threads, but not with "on".


 
se casser = (in general) go out or away. It may be used whether you are alone or part of a group. "Break up" seems a perfect translation in the situation you describe.

"on" is often used for "nous" in casual talking


----------



## Already-Seen

"Se casser" is also useful if you need to tell someone to get lost. "Casse-toi!" = "Get lost". 
Instead of "On se casse", which _could_ be translated as "let's go", you could say "Cassons-nous".


----------



## multae gentes

Already-Seen said:


> "Se casser" is also useful if you need to tell someone to get lost. "Casse-toi!" = "Get lost".
> Instead of "On se casse", which _could_ be translated as "let's go", you could say "Cassons-nous".


 
And if you need an authority on that use of this verb, you have President Sarkozy, who was recorded telling a man who declined to shake his hand : "*Casse toi, pauvre con!*"


----------



## Canardaviné

Merci bien! "*Casse toi, pauvre con!*" can be very useful, but risky if one is not in Sarkozy's position with lots of bodyguards. 



I'm a bit surprised at how little some colloquialisms have changed in 40 years. I thought at the time that common expressions like _vachement_ (very) or _"o, la vache!"_ were just a passing phase in student lingo, but I notice that _vachement_ is still in common use -- or is it? I can't recall the exact meaning of "la vache!" ... expressed surprise, but whether pleasant, unpleasant, or both I can't remember. 


Some everyday expressions seem to have disappeared though, like "TSF" for radio (télégraphie sans fil) ... even then, it was mostly used by the older generation.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
Most of the time, lingo expressions are not new phrases, they are just exact replacement for standard expressions.
"Se casser" is an exact replacement for just "s'en aller".
so is "se barrer".
These phrases are worth remembering, because they are very likely to last a long time.
So will "vachement" that replaces "très", and "la vache!" (This one does not replace anything I can think of...)

(Note that "vachement" exactly replaces "très". Therefore, you cannot say "vachement beaucoup", because grammar forbids to say "très beaucoup".)


----------



## Teafrog

multae gentes said:


> se casser = (in general) go out or away. It may be used whether you are alone or part of a group. "Break up" seems a perfect translation in the situation you describe.
> 
> "on" is often used for "nous" in casual talking


I agree with everything, except that it is a "perfect" translation! I think it's incorrect, actually 
We use the (oldish) colloquial verb "to split": Hey guys, let's split from here. Split means literally to cut in two, to divide (fendre). In this case: to leave in separate ways (see here)
Other terms would be: "let's hightail it", "let's fuck off" (obviously not to be used liberally  ), "let's beat it", …


multae gentes said:


> And if you need an authority on that use of this verb, you have President Sarkozy, who was recorded telling a man who declined to shake his hand : "*Casse toi, pauvre con!*"


"beat it, you arsehole"


----------



## Canardaviné

Conjugating the degrees of rudeness?

Fais-moi la paix
Fous-moi la paix
Casse toi!
Casse toi, vieux/pauvre con/e*spèce de vieux ... [various possibilities] *
Fous-moi le camp
Va te faire voir [*chez les grecs]*
Va te faire e ... [hold it, the Moderator might object]


----------



## Fred_C

Canardaviné said:


> Conjugating the degrees of rudeness?
> 
> Fais-moi la paix
> Fous-moi la paix
> Casse toi!
> Casse toi, vieux/pauvre con/e*spèce de vieux ... [various possibilities] *
> Fous-moi le camp
> Va te faire voir [*chez les grecs]*
> Va te faire e ... [hold it, the Moderator might object]


 
Hi
"Fais-moi la paix" does not exist.
"Fous-moi la paix" (or fiche-moi la paix) is a slang/rude equivalent of "laisse-moi tranquille", and has nothing to do with "se casser" which means "s'en aller".
"foutre le camp" (or fiche le camp) is another equivalent of "s'en aller", and it is less rude than "se casser", in my opinion.
"Aller se faire voir" is not a strict equivalent of "s'en aller"... It means what it says if you replace the verb "voir" with the one that you did not dare to write in the end.


----------



## Canardaviné

Yes, of course, _fais-moi ..._ does not exist in this context. I blush. I think I must have had the milder _fiche_ in mind, but that's another of those words that I thought had fallen into disuse ages ago. I can only remember very elderly people ever using "fiche" -- people like the veterans of ancient wars who used to have the end seats in the metro reserved for them and who caused great confusion by adding "mille" to prices in [new] francs (1 000 francs for a croissant back then!) All long gone by now. As for the other expressions are conc'nd, I guess what matters is the strength of the sentiment, not the kind or direction of movement or the precise action suggested ...

But this digression has taken me far beyond anything I'm likely to ever need. I'll stick to the Sarkozy version, which says it all.


----------

